# fishing video



## fishlips (Oct 3, 2012)

it works now link below

[youtube]M3cGaUrtIgo[/youtube]


----------



## fishlips (Oct 4, 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M3cGaUrtIgo&feature=g-upl


----------



## earl60446 (Oct 4, 2012)

Wow, looks like you were having a blast. I can see that the water was nice and calm but that camera mount almost made me seasick watching it. In any case, a great video.
Tim


----------



## Charlie Two Tracks (Oct 5, 2012)

Thanks for the video. Looked like a great time.


----------



## fishlips (Oct 5, 2012)

it was glassy but the swells were about 6 ft. at 4 sec. the moving screen was youtube trying to fix the shakey video. dont use that feature


----------

